# Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage



## Fischkopp1 (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
als Teichneuling hab ich eine Frage zu den Seerosen. Nachdem die ersten Seerosen ausgeblüht haben "kringeln" sich die Stiele und ziehen die Rosen wieder nach unten. Wann und wie muss ich den Stiel oder die Rose zurückschneiden? Oder einfach so lassen? 

Gruß, Jens


----------



## Fischkopp1 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Ich noch mal! Hab noch ein Bild gemacht.
Gruß, Jens


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Servus Jens

Ich lasse meine verblühten Blüten (was für eine Wortstellung) so wie sie sind.
Gefahr besteht darin, daß die Reste der Blüte(n) Algenfutter werden können, aber auch als Nahrung für die anderen Teichpflanzen zur Verfügung stehen.

Algen gehören für mich allerdings auch zu einem Teich. 

Andere Teichbesitzer sehen das aber auch wieder anders und entfernen die Blüten sofort nach dem abblühen.

Alles eine Frage der Natürlichkeit oder fürs Auge ....


----------



## Limnos (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Hi Jens

Ich stimme mit Helmut überein, die Abgeblühten im Teich zu belassen. Aber dass sich die Stengel kringeln, habe ich noch nie beobachten können. Vielleicht weiß Nymphaion mehr darüber, ob es sich dabei um eine Krankheit oder einen Befall handeln könnte.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Fischkopp1 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## niri (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Das "Kringeln" der Blütenstengel nach dem Verblühen kommt bei manchen Seerosensorten vor, z.B. bei "Georgia Peach", "Little Sue", "Denver, "Gypsy", "Peach Glow" (die Sorten, die ich selbst habe und beobachten kann). So wird die Blüte (nachdem sie verblüht ist) unter Wasser gezogen. Es ist also meiner Meinung nach eine natürliche Eigenschaft dieser Sorten und keine Krankheit, etc.

LG
Ina


----------



## Elfriede (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Ich habe bisher auch immer gedacht, dass das "Kringeln" der verblühten 'Seerosen völlig normal ist, denn bei mir tun das alle Sorten mehr oder weniger, besonders aber die Texas Dawn und die tropische Tina. An eine Krankheit glaube ich nicht.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Hallo,

das Einkringeln ist eine völlig normale Reaktion für verblühte Seerosen. Auf diese Art wird sichergestellt, dass der reifende Samen dorthin kommt wo er keimen kann, nämlich auf den Grund des Teichs.


----------



## Limnos (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Hi

Kann es sein, dass die Stängel sich nur kringeln, wenn die Blüte bestäubt wurde, und sich Samen bilden?
Ich habe dieses Phänomen nämlich nie beobachten können, hatte aber auch nie Jungpflanzen (Ausnahme: Nuphar)

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## niri (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Kann es sein, dass die Stängel sich nur kringeln, wenn die Blüte bestäubt wurde, und sich Samen bilden?
> Ich habe dieses Phänomen nämlich nie beobachten können, hatte aber auch nie Jungpflanzen (Ausnahme: Nuphar)
> ...



Hi Wolfgang,

meiner Erfahrung nach kringeln sich die Blütenstengel nur bei bestimmten Seerosensorten, die Blüten sind bei ihnen nicht fertil und zerfallen irgendwann. Ich habe eine Seerosensorte, die fertil ist und Samen bildet, jedoch kringeln sich bei ihr die Blütenstengel nicht, sondern die Samenkapsel sinkt langsam nach unten zum Bodengrund.

LG
Ina


----------



## Limnos (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Hi

Hallo Ina

`Fertil´ und `Samen bilden´ schließen sich eigentlich aus. Wahrscheinlich ist sie dann kleistogam, d.h.sie bestäubt sich innerlich selbst.

Ich werde jetzt aber mal mehr Obacht geben, ob ich dies Kringeln bisher übersehen habe.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## niri (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hallo Ina
> 
> ...



Hi Wolfgang,

mit fertil meine ich fruchtbar, ich beschäftige mich zwar intensiv mit Seerosen, bin aber keine Botanikerin . Hier noch ein Link zur Seerosenblüten, wo Begriffe "fertil" und "Samen bilden" verwendet werden so, wie ich das auch meinte: http://www.seerosenforum.de/SeerosenKultur/Botanik/Bluetenaufbau/Bluetenaufbau.aspx
LG
Ina


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Hallo Niri und Wolfgang,
bislang kenne ich eigentlich nur "kringelnde" verblühte Seerosen. Ist ja interessant, dass es auch anders geht.
Das Abschneiden ist auf der einen Seite von Vorteil, um aktiv Biomasse aus dem Teich zu entfernen. Auf der anderen Seite schneide ich einen luftgefüllten Stängel an, der mit Wasser bis zum Grund volläuft. Bei meinen beiden Seerosen scheint das kein Problem zu sein, aber vielleicht bei anderen. Da Seerosen in "normal tiefen" Teichen ohnehin wenig zur Algeneduktion beitragen (aber einen hohen Nährstoffbedarf haben), ist das Entfernen gelber/brauner Blätter und alter Blüten eher ein Thema für das Aussehen des Teiches, als für eine echte "Biomassebilanz".


----------



## Limnos (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Teichneuling hat eine Seerosenfrage*

Hi

@ Ina: Sorry, war ein blöder Fehler von mir. Ich habe zwar "fertil" gelesen , aber "steril" dabei gedacht! Ob das schon das Alter ist?

Der Grund warum sich bei "mir" nichts "kringelt" könnte aber auch sein, dass bei dem flachen Wasserstand, in dem meine Seerosen stehen, der Stiel einfach dafür zu kurz ist, bzw. wegen der Bodennähe sich die Notwendigkeit nicht ergibt.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

